
At Build, Microsoft Expands Its Cognitive Services APIs - sonyakop
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/at-build-microsoft-expands-its-cognitive-services-collection-of-intelligent-apis/
======
mosen
Is there any indication of when we can create apps from the portal?
[https://ds.microsoft.com/portal](https://ds.microsoft.com/portal)

Also, how is it different from this? (If at all)
[http://mwtds.azurewebsites.net/](http://mwtds.azurewebsites.net/)

EDIT: Ah, Custom Decision Service is a multi-tenant version of MWT, according
to [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/multi-
world...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/multi-world-
testing-mwt/)

